# Schichtbuch Software - Empfehlungen?



## MrKachen (19 Januar 2018)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin derzeit als Student in einem Unternehmen und habe dabei den Auftrag, ein "digitales Schichtbuch" einzuführen. Deswegen wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einer derartigen Software hat und eventuell ein paar Tipps geben könnte?

Zwei Lösungen habe ich mir schon konkret angeschaut:

1. Finito Digital Shiftbook (https://www.new-solutions.com/entwi...chichtbuch-schichtprotokoll-schichtuebergabe/)
2. Shiftconnector (https://www.shiftconnector.com/de/loesungen/shiftconnector/uebersicht.php)

Kennt ihr noch andere, gute Lösungen? Oder habt ihr bereits Erfahrungen mit einer dieser beiden Programme gemacht?

Mfg, Martin


----------



## thomass5 (19 Januar 2018)

Ohne jetzt dein Unternehmen zu kennen st es schwer eine Empfehlung abzugeben. Ich persönlich habe schon mit einer Excel-Lösung, einer Access-Datenbank mit Excel-Frontend, einer selbstbestrickten Sonderlösung sowie einer SAP-Implementierung gearbeitet. Beides hatte und hat noch seine Berechtigung. Es kommt auf die Anpassung und anpassbarkeit an das Unternehmensumfeld an. 

Thomas


----------



## MrKachen (19 Januar 2018)

Evtl habe ich das oben falsch formuliert, in erster Linie würde mich interessieren, ob jemand eine derartige Software verwendet und wie dazu das Feedback ist. Derzeit möchte ich mir erst einmal einen Überblick verschaffen, welche Möglichkeiten es generell gäbe.

Zum Unternehmen: Es handelt sich um ein Unternehmen, welches Flachglas produziert. Speziell soll das digitale Schichtbuch in der Schmelze eingeführt werden. Aktuell ist in der betroffenen Abteilung kein Schichtbuch in digitaler Form vorhanden. Die Schichtbuchführung erfolgt in Papierformat und wird von den Mitarbeitern selbst erledigt und weitergegeben. Dies bewirkt teilweise Doppelerfassung von Informationen. Die Informationen müssen zudem manuell in das SAP-System eingegeben werden und auch an entsprechende Abteilungen (z.B. Instandhaltung) weitergeführt werden. Neben dem teilweisen Verlust von Informationen bewirkt dies auch Zeitverluste.


----------



## thomass5 (19 Januar 2018)

Schichtbuchführung benötigt Zeit. Alle beteiligten Abteilungen (Instandhaltung / Produktion / Planung / Lagerhaltung) sollten bei der Findung einbezogen werden und eine gemeinsame Lösung anstreben. Wenn schon ein SAP-System existiert, kann dies eventuell um die benötigten Funktionen erweitert werden. 
Ein neues Inselsystem ist auch nur wie ein Stück Papier... Ich kenne solche Inselabgrenzungen und die Diskussionen, wer die Deutungshoheit der Daten hat.
Ich kenne beide vorgeschlagenen Softwarelösungen  nicht. Du scheinst dich aber darauf eingeschossen zu haben.
Deinem letzten Post entnehme ich im Unterton, dass du die Einträge automatisch erfassen möchtest. Ist dem so? Wenn ja, haben eure Anlagen eine passende Schnittstelle? 

Thomas


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Januar 2018)

MrKachen schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> ich bin derzeit als Student in einem Unternehmen und habe dabei den Auftrag, ein "digitales Schichtbuch" einzuführen. Deswegen wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einer derartigen Software hat und eventuell ein paar Tipps geben könnte?
> 
> Mfg, Martin



Ich hoffe nur, dass Du als Student auch genügend Einblick und Verständnis von den Prozessen hat, um das sinnvoll machen zu können.

Das Thema an sich haben wir hier öfter, die Suchfunktion hilft Dir weiter.


----------



## EnricoE (26 Juli 2018)

Shiftconnector (https://www.eschbach.com/de/loesungen/shiftconnector/uebersicht.php) ist sehr benutzerfreundlich und lässt sich super auf die Anforderungen des Unternehmens oder der Abteilung anpassen.


----------



## RPC-VK (24 August 2018)

Shiftconnector hab ich schon verwendet. Es macht seinen Job und ist gut zu benutzen, hat aber auch seine Eigenarten. Wie es mit Schnittstellen und anpassbarkeit ausschaut kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nur Nutzer bin.


----------



## CptSPS (7 Februar 2022)

Wir haben bei uns vor ein paar Monaten auch mal ein paar bekannte Anbieter verglichen. Finito und Shiftconnector wurden ja bereits genannt. Wir haben zudem auch noch das Digitale Schichtbuch von der Firma iMes Solutions getestet: http://www.digitales-schichtbuch.com/

Hat bei uns einen guten Eindruck gemacht und erfüllt unsere Anforderungen an ein Digitales Schichtbuch. Bei uns kommt noch hinzu, dass die PCS7 Integration eine sinnvolle Erweiterung ist, um das Schichtbuch direkt daraus aufzurufen. Im zweiten Schritt möchten wir auch automatisiert Schichtbucheinträge aus dem Prozessleitsystem oder einer Steuerung (S7) - sprich getriggered durch gewisse Alarme oder Events - schreiben können, was bei der genannten Lösung sehr einfach möglich ist.


----------



## PLS-4.0 (7 Juli 2022)

Ich kann da nur zustimmen. Wir haben ebenfalls sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem digitalen Schichtbuch von iMes gemacht:
https://www.digitales-schichtbuch.com/de/
https://www.imes-solutions.com/de/root/mes-software/index.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Juli 2022)

@CptSPS und @PLS-4.0 – beschreibt doch Eure Erfahrung ein wenig genauer und detaillierter. Ein paar Werbelinks sind gute für den Anbieter, helfen ab Interessierten nicht weiter.

Geht doch mal ans Eingemachte! – Stärken, Schwächen, welche Stolperfallen gab es und wie wurden sie umgangen? Wie seid ihr jetzt eine Zeit lang nach der Einführung zufrieden? Was sagen die, welche täglich damit arbeiten müssen? Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ein paar Werbelinks sind gute für den Anbieter, helfen ab Interessierten nicht weiter.


Und manchmal werden da auch von Anbietern Doppelacounts verwendet.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und manchmal werden da auch von Anbietern Doppelacounts verwendet.


Du hast anscheinend auch aufgehört, an das Gute im Menschen zu glauben  ... 

Aber ich will nicht voreilig sein – vielleicht kommt ja noch was brauchbares.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Juli 2022)

Neu angemeldet, keine Frage, keine sinnvolle Antwort, dafür aber Links für das ach so gute Produkt setzen.

Das macht so ein Produkt richtig attraktiv, wenn es gleich bei der Vorstellung unter Vortäuschung falscher Identitäten (man könnte auch sagen: Kundenverarschung) präsentiert wird. Was läuft dann erst ab wenn man das Produkt gekauft hat?

Einen Artikel unter Werbung und Produktneuheiten einzustellen, und die Vorzüge des Produkts ehrlich vorzustellen, das wäre wohl zu einfach. Oder es fehlt dem Produkt einfach an diesen Vorzügen, dass man solche Fake-Accounts einsetzen muss.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juli 2022)

Ich Vergleich mal Schichtbuch- / MES-Lösungen mit Drogen. 
Der Einstieg ist günstig … Ist man aber abhängig wird es teuer.
Entweder passt man die Prozesse an die Software an oder man braucht Anpassungen der Software.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Juli 2022)

Vor allem ist das sehr branchenspezifisch. Im Grunde ist dieses Schichtbuch im Groben ein spezialisiertes Ticketsystem für Softwareprojekte. Da gibt es ja auch viele freie Lösungen, aber so richtig 100% passt dann keines zu den Anforderungen.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Juli 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Vor allem ist das sehr branchenspezifisch. Im Grunde ist dieses Schichtbuch im Groben ein spezialisiertes Ticketsystem für Softwareprojekte. Da gibt es ja auch viele freie Lösungen, aber so richtig 100% passt dann keines zu den Anforderungen.


Zuerst soll das Schichtbuch einfach nur Strichlisten ablösen und am Schluss hat es Kopplungen zu MES, ERP, Steuerungen, Datenbanken und Telegram.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Juli 2022)




----------

